# hope your having a better day than me + Andrew & Joe chat



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Need to rant so just ignore me, what comes next :? 
Got up early as was expecting the alarm engineer to service the alarm before I went to hospital, at 7.55 he rang to say he could not get. Bugger first thing to go wrong.
I went to hospital to have bloods done to see if I was ok to have my next chemo session and even though the cycle was extended my bloods still have not come close to being ok so I have to go back thursday to see if they have crept up to a level where I can just make it. As I am going on a special injection to try to correct this for future treatments so I was a little pissed off as this is the second time its happened. Sitting waiting for results phone rings, by the time I take it out of my pocket and answer it the answerphone had kicked in, returned call but could not speak to the missus.
Get home and she rings, the daughter of work colleague has got swine flu, I have no bloody imune system and we are now trying to find out what we need to do as my wife works in the health service, trying to speak to the consultant who is now in the middle of his clinic but wasn't when I was at hospital.

What more can go wrong 

Fck, Fck,Fck,

Feel better now thanks for a flame room I can  now and wait to see if I will have a wife at home this week 

followed a 225, silver, reg V***CAM anyone on here ?


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I never know what to say in circumstances as you describe. No words are adequate really. I hope things work out for you in the long run.

Regards

Joe


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Joe, things are still going fine, that was just a bad day, and this is the only site I can come to and let rip, and I felt better for it


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i hope everything qorks out for you mate i really do!

keep youor chin up, tomorrow is another day and surely cant be any worse!


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

As Kammy said mate, chin up and press on. Best of luck .


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

skiwhiz said:


> Thanks Joe, things are still going fine, that was just a bad day, and this is the only site I can come to and let rip, and I felt better for it


You can rant at me any time you like. Might we see you at the American Diner in August?

Regards

Joe


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

All being well, met Andrew and Val last month and next treatment is thurday so should be on the mend by the following wednesday all being well.

Did the Whitby to Nothallerton to Richmond route last month and forgot how good that road was when quiet


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Joe, things are still going fine, that was just a bad day, and this is the only site I can come to and let rip, and I felt better for it
> ...


He's been more than you lately, did you see Brian Johnson on Top Gear ? He likes your favourite roads too


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > skiwhiz said:
> ...


I didn't see Brian Johnson/Top Gear. Which roads did he mention?

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi Andrew

Just watched it on I-Player; Haydon bridge, Alston, Hartside Height, Penrith...best drive in England. Looking forward to the next time :wink:

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It must be an old(er) :wink: man thing :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> It must be an old(er) :wink: man thing :lol: :lol:


Andrew

I'll bet you've never driven that route. How about a TT cruise for all Teesside and North East members plus anyone else who fancies a proper drive.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > It must be an old(er) :wink: man thing :lol: :lol:
> ...


I have driven it when you vanished at warp speed then took a short cut,we came home that way


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Oh yes, I remember now. That was a good cruise, very well organised :wink: You had an itinerary in a plastic cover. What more would you need. When are we doing it again and could you bring Andy-Yellow this time, now that he has one TT for concours and another for driving? I've extended it to include more amazing twists and turns 

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

It was good but you cheated


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> It was good but you cheated


How do you mean? It wasn't a race. The destination was the same for all of us :!:

Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Hang on, I remember what happened. You didn't keep up in your 'Mk2' so you missed a turn off to avoid road works.

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> Hang on, I remember what happened. You didn't keep up in your 'Mk2' so you missed a turn off to avoid road works.
> 
> Joe


I was running the car in , it was two days old


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Hang on, I remember what happened. You didn't keep up in your 'Mk2' so you missed a turn off to avoid road works.
> ...


Oh well that's Ok. When's the rematch? Seriously, I've waited so long to get a TT drive that I've had to migrate to PistonHeads and anyone who'll have me to get a drive and boy have I had some drives of late. Those serious motors don't hang about. The pleasing thing is they are no big deal so far as I'm concerned; says a lot for my beloved iconic TT [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Joe


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TTCool said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > TTCool said:
> ...


Not fancy a decent TT with the big engine :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

The TT isn't made any more. Engine size is not too important. Agility rules on the twisties 

Joe


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh yes, I remember now. That was a good cruise, very well organised :wink: You had an itinerary in a plastic cover. What more would you need. When are we doing it again and could you bring Andy-Yellow this time, now that he has one TT for concours and another for driving? I've extended it to include more amazing twists and turns 

Joe[/quote]

come on then share the additions so we can comment :wink: and no plastic sleeves, don't go with the mk1 must be a mk2 thing :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

No one would want to go :? OK how many are going to put their names forward as absolutely committed to attending the mother of all drives? 

Joe


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I will. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sorry Joe I need my licence


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> I was running the car in , it was two days old


Yeah, like that would have made any difference! :roll:


----------

